# Opinions on Tanbark?



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone have an opinion about Tanbark Golden Retrievers?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a excellent impression of Tanbark, but no in depth knowledge. I think of them a tiptop program for obedience and agility- however I have never owned a Tanbark dog or researched them.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are looking for a top notch performance dog then Tanbark is up there.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very smart dogs....  

The breeder is _extremely_ respected by people in obedience and field.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as others have said, if you are looking for a performance dog, they have excellent dogs and an impecable reputation.
If you are looking for a "couch potato" dog, be sure to talk with them about whether or not the particular litter will be suitable.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The one tanbark golden I've trained around - she's a DOLL. While she is very high energy and definitely a performance dog, you generally see her sitting in her mom's lap at shows. Or perching on top of chairs or tables. 

I was laughing at the owner when I brought my then 12 week old pup to class with me. She was exclaiming over how little he was. So speaks the lady with the little lap golden.  <- That's not indicative of the dogs they breed. I believe this owner likes smaller goldens and handpicked the little girl.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Agree with all above! If you are looking for an obedience dog, hard to do better. I do have to note that they don't look like show Goldens since that is not what Yvonne is interested in.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It really depends on what you are wanting. Yvonne's priority is breeding for an obedience competition dog and focuses on the traits that would make a great obedience dog. Which does mean most of the dogs would not meet the standard. So if that is something to consider. If you want a dog that will pass the CCA you would need to look carefully at litters.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As others have said, top notch for obedience. That is what she breeds and selects for and is extremely successful with. While there are some field lines in her pedigrees she is not selecting for hunting aptitude (she was pretty open about it in the interview she did in theGR News) . As such she is selecting for a people focused, underfoot kind of dog who has a good play drive. (For field work I want to see environment focus and bird drive among other things.)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

sterregold said:


> As such she is selecting for a *people focused, underfoot kind of dog who has a good play drive.* (For field work I want to see environment focus and bird drive among other things.)


I think this is an absolutely great description of that "it" factor w/regards to obedience.  My instructor even commented that when she's looking over a litter that she has the opportunity to pick from, she's choosing the dogs that have the best eye contact and choose to be with her. That's how she chose her girlie. 

Very interesting description of field goldens w/regards to environment focus. How do you define that? Or what behavior do the puppies show? Is that the puppy that's trotting off and investigating things on its own?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Megora said:


> I think this is an absolutely great description of that "it" factor w/regards to obedience.  My instructor even commented that when she's looking over a litter that she has the opportunity to pick from, she's choosing the dogs that have the best eye contact and choose to be with her. That's how she chose her girlie.
> 
> Very interesting description of field goldens w/regards to environment focus. How do you define that? Or what behavior do the puppies show? Is that the puppy that's trotting off and investigating things on its own?


For field, I want a pup that chooses birds/wings over the other toys available. I want a pup who is willing to go out and investigate its world, and go over, under and into cover, and that wants to go in water. I want to see a pup using its nose, as scenting is such an important part of finding and recovering game. And because I waterfowl, I want a pup who notices birds in flight and tracks them. I do also want some people focus, as they do need to be able to give focus and attention for handling, but I want it balanced with that willingness to go out and explore on their own. By contrast, for someone whose primary focus is high end competitive obedience, that environmental focus could be a detriment, and for the field, a dog that is glued to my side and looking at me all the time is going to miss the marks. But for obedience, that is a desired trait and if the pup is already showing it, it is a matter of enhancing, rather than creating it while fighting a different natural tendency. One of the reasons I kept Wings last spring was because when the puppies were having their yard time, she was watching squirrels run the power lines, and birds passing overhead, and tracking them. Friends have her cousin and she does the same thing, as does Wings' dad.


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

I am so glad that I found this site. The information is fantastic. I am looking for a dog that loves the water because that is a big part of my family's life, but we don't hunt and we will not be competing. This is really going to be a family dog in an active environment. We have had high energy field style goldens in the past, so we know it's a good fit. My feeling is that if I go to a breeder that is good enough for competitors (either field or obedience), I am going to get a dog that was bred thoughtfully and with care. I'm thinking a human focused dog is a good bet for us and we would probably be more likely to do obedience and agility than field. I just want to make sure it likes and is able to go in the water. My in-laws had a golden with a coat that was so thick he couldn't go in the water because his under-coat wouldn't dry and he would have terrible skin irritations. I have to say thank you again for this great information.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Tanbark may work very well for you. Talk to Yvonne about your needs!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like Tanbark could be a good match for you. Others you might consider would be HighTimes, MapleHill (Leslie B on this forum), and Wynwood in Michigan. They are all in the midwest so reasonably close for you, and use lines that have been very successful in in obedience and fieldwork. All will have workmanlike coats that will be fine with the water!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ekinde said:


> I am so glad that I found this site. The information is fantastic. I am looking for a dog that loves the water because that is a big part of my family's life, but we don't hunt and we will not be competing. This is really going to be a family dog in an active environment. We have had high energy field style goldens in the past, so we know it's a good fit. My feeling is that if I go to a breeder that is good enough for competitors (either field or obedience), I am going to get a dog that was bred thoughtfully and with care. I'm thinking a human focused dog is a good bet for us and we would probably be more likely to do obedience and agility than field. I just want to make sure it likes and is able to go in the water. My in-laws had a golden with a coat that was so thick he couldn't go in the water because his under-coat wouldn't dry and he would have terrible skin irritations. I have to say thank you again for this great information.


You seem like an awesome home, with good reasoning for your choice. I chose my Finn for very similar reasons, coming off a girl golden with a ball gown coat who wouldnt do more than wade on a 90 degree day. Our other goldens have all been fun, splashy athletes, but this girl was the laziest dog ever on earth. On hikes, she would press her big head against the back of my lower legs to show how much she hated it, lol. I have to add, she was sweet, kind, and good at heart, but wow no fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

sterregold said:


> All will have workmanlike coats that will be fine with the water!


And don't write off other breeders as well.... :wave:

My Jacks has a wash and wear coat. And *fingers crossed* so does my puppy. Both went swimming Saturday morning, had baths, and were dry in an hour. They went swimming in a flooded section of our lawn later that day (oh yay) and were dry within an hour, dirt flaked off.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I might be wanting too much in a dog, but I want one why can do everything, not necessarily at the highest level, say JH, CDX or (note the or, not and) some agility. If the dog likes something better, I am willing to go with what the dog likes. I do want a playful but adventurous dog. And I want a swimmer. So should I look for a mixed line?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had the opportunity to see a couple of Tanbark dogs in obedience competition within the last year. Their owner is a very experienced competitor and the dogs were all business and doing very well. I was struck by how dissimilar they were to my Zoe. They were smaller, leaner, darker, less coat. As I remember, the owner said that he was very happy with them and had had other Tanbark dog(s).


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

One thing I would ask prospective breeders in your situation is how much the parents enjoy the water, it does vary and the ability and willingness to swim is not the same thing as loving to swim. My Dexy LOVED to swim more than anything else in the world and I was told that his mother was the exact same way, you could not keep them out of the water and his father was a big swimming dog too.

My Selli likes to swim, but after several retrieves she wants to go hunt for critters. The only time she is crazy for the water is when we go to Lake Michigan, then all she wants to do is swim and retrieve. When I asked her breeder if her mother swam, she said yes, but had nothing more to say about that. It doesn't really bother me that Selli is not as crazy about swimming as Dexy was, but it took time to adjust my expectations and behaviors to a dog who doesn't want to spend all day at the lake.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

drloripalooza said:


> I might be wanting too much in a dog, but I want one why can do everything, not necessarily at the highest level, say JH, CDX or (note the or, not and) some agility. If the dog likes something better, I am willing to go with what the dog likes. I do want a playful but adventurous dog. And I want a swimmer. So should I look for a mixed line?


A versatility type breeding is going to be your best bet for this kind of dog. A dog that can easily get its MH is going to be a dog that can be trained for its CDX as well, it would just be more work to get that dog to give the kind of eye contact and handler focus that you will need to get an OTCH. Unless you are say Bridget Carlsen and have a dog like Hootie! Lots of the versatile breeders who have been suggested to you who have a lot of varied titles in the dogs they are producing are going to be your good bets.


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

sterregold said:


> Sounds like Tanbark could be a good match for you. Others you might consider would be HighTimes, MapleHill (Leslie B on this forum), and Wynwood in Michigan. They are all in the midwest so reasonably close for you, and use lines that have been very successful in in obedience and fieldwork. All will have workmanlike coats that will be fine with the water!


I had actually looked at MapleHill and liked them. I also checked out High Times after reading your post. They look great as well. Since they all seem like quality places, what's drawing me to Tanbark over those right now is timing. I work in the schools and will have the summer off. We also have guests staying with us in early June which will make dealing with a puppy difficult until after then. If the Tanbark breeding is successful they will be ready to come home right after the guests leave and still give me most of the summer to be with him  We'll see if it works out.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I work in education as well (HS librarian), so I understand the appeal of getting a puppy during the summer break. That said, none of mine have come home hen I was off work! The reality is that for most of their life you are going to be working, so I just like to get my guys used to the routine from the get go. One disadvantage of ringing a pup home when you are off is that they get very used to your being there all the time, and then it is a shock to them when September arrives and their world changes! So if you do get a pup who comes home when you are off just be sure to give the pup the chance to be crated at home to learn to deal with that.
If the Tanbark litter will work for you that will be great--but if their list is big, you still may want to contact some of the other breeders from this and your other thread. Even if their litter timing does not work for you, they may have a friend they breed with who has a litter from similar lines to which they can refer you.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Another Tanbark dog,


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a Tanbark's Playin the Game (sire) daughter and love her and would not hesitate getting another Tanbark, however my newest pup is a High Times x Ambertrails and is a riot, both have shown high energy and love to do field\obed\agility and whatever I throw at them rofl...


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Another Tanbark dog,


 
Wow! Here's a question. As I am someone who knows next to nothing about agility, does the person try to get the dog excited before they perform? I guess I'm wondering if there is an "off" switch for these dogs when they are in the home or if they are jumping and leaping all the time. I mean we are an active family and have had dogs with lots of energy in the past but that was a little intimidating for me


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

Just thought I'd let you know that I got my name on the list for the next Tanbark litter. Thank you for all the advice. I'm very excited and I hope I'm lucky enough to get one.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Ekinde said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I got my name on the list for the next Tanbark litter. Thank you for all the advice. I'm very excited and I hope I'm lucky enough to get one.


What litter is it?


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

What pairing is this they havent posted anything yet.


----------

